# Metro Antwerp



## y0ze (Nov 5, 2009)

The abandoned line in Antwerp, build in the 80's but never used. 






































More on my website www.urbex.nl


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 5, 2009)

nice pics mate and a nice place,black and white suits it


----------



## Speed (Nov 5, 2009)

sweet, best thing ive seen on here in years!


----------



## statler (Nov 5, 2009)

Cracking B&W's dude


----------



## james.s (Nov 5, 2009)

Pure class!


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 5, 2009)

nice one mate


----------



## night crawler (Nov 6, 2009)

Brilliant one wonderes why it was never used, it must have cost millions 
There is a bit about it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antwerp_Pre-metro called the Sleeping premetro but it's in Dutch


----------



## rjg_scotland (Nov 6, 2009)

Just brilliant. 

Btw, google does a good job at translating the above.


----------



## Richard Davies (Nov 6, 2009)

I know there's a couple of sections build for the London Underground that have never been used so far, but might be if the Chelsea Hackney line ever gets build.

The only totally abandoned system I can think of is the one in Rochchester NY, but there is another one in America that was built but never used, can't remember where.


----------



## The_Revolution (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent work. There's some good shots on your website


----------



## King Al (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent find and pics as always y0ze


----------



## skittles (Nov 6, 2009)

night crawler said:


> Brilliant one wonderes why it was never used, it must have cost millions
> There is a bit about it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antwerp_Pre-metro called the Sleeping premetro but it's in Dutch


----------



## MaBs (Nov 7, 2009)

B & W really do it justice, some fantastic pictures and certainly a very interesting site!


----------



## foz101 (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the lighting, and see the power is on down there which would make things a lot easier


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 7, 2009)

Wow! Very nice photos  nice one. Also, I agree that black-and-white really suits it.


----------

